# Top 10 Cars to See at the Chicago Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Whether you're heading to the Chicago Auto Show and want to know what to check out, or your trip is a bit more virtual, AutoGuide editors have compiled a list of the must-sees at this year's event.

Head into McCormick Place and hang a left. You can't miss the all-new 2012 Porsche 911. It might not be a world premiere, or even a North American debut, but the beautifully blue Carrera S is a piece of art. Four inches longer than the outgoing model it's more substantial and a much sleeker design.

Powered by a 400 hp 3.8-liter flat-six engine the Carrera S can hit 60 mph in just 3.9 seconds when paired with Porsche's PDK 7-speed dual-clutch transmission and the optional Sport Chrono Package. It'll also lap the Nurburgring as fast as the previous generation GT3!

More: *Top 10 Cars to See at the Chicago Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

